
MIT launches multimillion-dollar collaboration to develop fusion energy - jonbaer
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-02966-3
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16550252](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16550252)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16557416](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16557416)

------
doitLP
Viable fusion is always 30 years in the future. This collaboration targets 15
years. Here's hoping.

